# Herzlichen Glückwunsch Desiree Nosbusch 22X



## Akrueger100 (14 Jan. 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Desiree Nosbusch

14-01-1965 49J.


----------



## Punisher (14 Jan. 2014)

sexy Überbiss


----------



## blueeyes1973 (14 Jan. 2014)

Was für eine schöne Frau!!!!


----------



## Krone1 (14 Jan. 2014)

Was ganz Leckeres!:thumbup::WOW::thx:


----------



## caseyx (14 Jan. 2014)

Oh ja die Desiree.


----------



## schiwi51 (14 Jan. 2014)

:thx: für die attraktive Desiree


----------



## vivodus (14 Jan. 2014)

Ein Traum meiner Jugendzeit.


----------



## Michel-Ismael (14 Jan. 2014)

Der Traum meiner adoleszenten, schlaflosen Nächte...
Obwohl, ich würde sie auch heute nicht verachten !


----------



## Hehnii (14 Jan. 2014)

Fast 50ig Jahre alt und trotzdem sehr gut gehalten. 
:thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Jan. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Fast 50ig Jahre alt und trotzdem sehr gut gehalten.
> :thx:



So wie wir Hehnii 

Hübsch die Desiree, seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehen :thx:


----------



## stuftuf (14 Jan. 2014)

sie war und ist eine bezaubernde Frau!

:thx:


----------



## tbfg676sd (15 Jan. 2014)

nette sammlung


----------



## sansubar (16 Jan. 2014)

Danke für Desiree!


----------



## 25sunrise (14 Aug. 2014)

Danke für die super Fotos.


----------



## Weltenbummler (15 Aug. 2014)

Desiree ist eine super Frau.


----------



## posemuckel (2 Mai 2021)

vivodus schrieb:


> Ein Traum meiner Jugendzeit.



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

